
Having a Library or Cafe Down the Block Could Change Your Life - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/05/america-needs-more-community-spaces/589729/
======
HNLurker2
Basically going out but having anxiety and depression are the cause and not
visiting those the symptoms

Also M'lord pseudolus (another great article)

